# Best place to buy baby tortoises (online)



## CourtneyAndCarl

I am preparing for my tortoise and I think I am finally ready to make the purchase.

I have been looking around online and all the websites basically seem the same to me, but I'm sure some of you have done actual business with some of these sites. 

I have looked at:
turtlesandtortoises.com (Turtles and Tortoises Inc)
backwaterreptiles.com
floridaherps.com
tortoisesupply.com
arizonatortoisecompound.com 

So far, I am liking Back Water Reptiles the best. They are the only ones I have spoken to personally and have been very honest and seem easy to work with. I've read some reviews and most people seem happy with what they get out of them, too. They also have the best prices, by far, which is definitely a plus 

Can anyone share their experiences with any of these sellers? Also, a tortoise from any of these places is going to have quite the trip to Nebraska, will that be an issue?


----------



## Rockford

I got my Cherryhead from tortoiseyard.com and could not be happier. Vicki will answer all your questions per and post purchase promptly.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy

I am about to offer my leopard tortoise babies for sale this upcoming week so I would say myself . As far as the ones you have listed I would take my business to tortoisesupply. Good luck in finding your future tortoise.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

hmm, just read some reviews of Backwater and apparently it's all a facade


----------



## bigred

I got BIGRED and ROGER from Tyler Stewart at Tortose Supply. I bought them at a reptile show. Both the torts I got from him couldnt be any better. Her shell actually looks like a redfoots shell should look, SMOOTH no pyramiding. she has normal growth lines. So all this tells me that she was kept in the proper conditions as a hatchling. I got them as young adults and Bigred has laid 9 clutches of eggs over a 2 year period, Most of those eggs hatching. They seem to be good people with some good torts.


----------



## wellington

Who ever your choose. Ask them the important questions. How are the kept, what temps, humidity, are they soaked, do they have water available. What are they fed. Also look at pics. Some that you mentioned always have pics of babies that are already pyramided. If you can by from a breeder that is a member of TFO you would have a much better chance of getting a healthy well started baby. Good luck


----------



## Laurie

You could always post an ad In the wanted section. There are many reputable breeders on TFO. You could also try searching through the sold ads, for sale and vendor reviews in the "marketplace" section of this forum. Good luck


----------



## dmmj

Tortoisesupply and ATC are both members here, have not heard anything bad about either, but I have not done business with them either.


----------



## N2TORTS

I would imagine from the name your talking leo's?
I have baby cherries now ..and Jackrat has Rf's.....just to let ya know ......


----------



## Baoh

I have done business with theturtlesource, arizonatortoisecompound, turtlesandtortoises, and tortoisesupply, among others. All of my transaction experiences with these businesses have been positive. Since I am usually looking for "specialty" animals, though, I more often go with breeders who produce what I am looking for than places that carry more commonly kept varieties. Some through this site. Most through KS or FC.


----------



## Moofahsa

I bought 2 from Arizona Tortoise Compound. Great to deal with .


----------



## kathyth

I just bought two babies from Tortoise Supply, at a reptile show.
All of their torts were very haelthy looking and acting.
I am happy


----------



## caleb1234

Hi guys,

i am thinking of buying a russian tortoise as well, but i live in malaysia.

So my question is ,do you all know the best online shop with internation shipping for russion tortoise ?


----------



## Nixxy

Many sites have good international shipping. However, there are also handfuls that only ship in the US (Or wherever is the local country).

Try out the links above to see if any ship there.


----------

